

How do you store all your testing devices? - allr

Hi there, we&#x27;re in the process of getting multiple testing devices (phones&#x2F;tablets) for iOS and Android development. I don&#x27;t want to stack them on the corner of a table and was wondering if any of you have a good idea to store them in a clean way? I was thinking of using a wall shelf (something like http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ikea.com&#x2F;ca&#x2F;en&#x2F;catalog&#x2F;products&#x2F;S99903646&#x2F;) and use some kind of stands to keep them well organized.<p>Any ideas are welcome :)
======
on_and_off
something like this would be very nice :
[http://www.petelepage.com/blog/2014/07/devlab/](http://www.petelepage.com/blog/2014/07/devlab/)

Your shelf might do the trick though. Do you want to make automated tests or
just to have devices lying around for your devs ?

If these devices will only be used for dev-testing, think about including
chargers. Nothing is worse than having to wait half an hour that a device
recharge in order to solve a critical bug.

If you want to create a functional test lab, keep in mind that it should be
easy to access to the cables and to plug/unplug devices.

